# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες Ναυτικοί - Γ'  Μηχανικός

## sparti

Καλησπερα θα ηθελα να ανοιξω ενα καινουριο θεμα για κατι που με ενδιαφερει αν οχι πολυ στο αμεσο μελλον μου αλλα αργωτερα σιγουρα.Εχω δει αλλα θεματα για πρωτη φορα ανθυποπλοιαρχος ομως δεν ειχα δει για 3ος μηχανικος και εχω την περιεργεια τη θα πρεπει να προσεχει ενας νεος 3ος μηχανικος θα παρακαλουσα οσους απο εσας γνωριζεται να μου απαντησετε στην ερωτιση αυτη σ αυτο θεμα ευχαριστω  :Smile:

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΘΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΩ ΕΑΝ ΑΝΤΕΧΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ Η ΜΟΥΤΣΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΟΣΤΑΣΙΟΥ?ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΟΥΜΕ.

----------


## sparti

Θα σου απαντησω πως ναι μ αρεσει η θαλασσα τα καραβια και λογω οικεγενιας εχω μεγαλωσει με τα καραβια, βλεπω πως το επαγγελμα του μηχανικου εχει ενδιαφερον και απο τι βλεπω το επαγγελαμ του μηχανικου δεν ειν πια τοσο μες τη μουτζουρα οι μηχναικοι δεν δουλευουν ποια μονο με το σφυρι και το καταβιδι αλλα και με το μυαλο αφου υπαρχουν υπερσυχρωνα μηχανοστασια πλεον δεν λεω πως σε καποια βλαβη της μηχανης και σε καποια επισκευη θα δουλεουν μονο με το μαυλο και οχι με τα χερια

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΕΒΑΣΤΗ Η ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΘΕΩΡΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΙ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΑΠΟ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΝΩ ΛΕΓΟΝΤΑΣ ΟΤΙ Ο Γ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΟΒΑΡΗ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΚΗ ΥΠΕΥΘΥΝΗ ΘΕΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ.

----------


## sparti

Ναι σωστες οι αποψεις σου αλλη εγω ηθελα να ρωτισω τι καθκοντα εχει  δηλαδη ειναι η βαρδια στη μηχανη και τι αλλο του αναθετουν κατι οπως του ανθυποπλοιαρχου π.χ ?

----------


## nikos1945

ΣΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΣΤΕΙΛΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΜ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΗΣΕ ΜΑΖΙ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## drcot

Kαλησπερα . Διαβασα το topic και με ενδιαφερει και μενα το θεμα. Του χρονου πιανω 4ος και προσπαθω να μαζεψω οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερες πληροφοριες .
*
*

----------


## sparti

Σε ποια σχολη εισαι ??

----------


## drcot

Α.Ε.Ν. ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑΣ

----------

